# dell optiplex 320 dual video cards help



## Jim25 (Apr 28, 2009)

I’m run a dell optiplex 320 with 2G of ram XP SP3. I have installed ATI 3D RAGE IIC PCI, trying to get dual monitor with using the on board video card. I’m getting a “this device cannot start. (Code 10)” on the ATI 3D RAGE IIC PCI. I have updated the bois and change to auto for primary video card. It which to the ATI 3D RAGE IIC PCI and works but then the on board video card (ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series) gets the “this device cannot start. (Code 10)”. I have unstalled both video cards and reinstall and same issue. I have all the driver update to most current version. Any ideas I’m game.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

When you enable pci video the on board video automatically disables. This is typical with most computers. The on board cannot be used along with the pci card.


----------



## Jim25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Got it, thanks. With that information in hand on. I add two PCI card in the two slot and same issue. I tried two ATI 3D RAGE IIC PCI and ATI 3D RAGE IIC PCI with Trident '94 video card same issue. Maybe I should if asking a different question. How can I get dual monitors without geting a dual output video card?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

There's typically also only one pci slot that can be used for video cards. Usually labeled or is the first or top pci slot. You pretty much need a dual output card , you can find an old geforce 2 or 4 in pci or an old radeon 7 8 or 9 series that'll do it.


----------



## Jim25 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the help going to get a new daul video card.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Probably too late here but just wanted to add in case anyone else comes across this

If that is just regular old pci, than it should work. The ATI Radeon Xpress 200 chipset that you have in there supports SurroundView. Of course SurroundView only applies to the use of an AGP or PCI-E video card. It shouldn't matter how many regular old pci video cards you put in there, it should recognize them and run with it (and most importantly not disable your onboard).

Here is an article from Hp that might help (the only one I could find explaining the options for SurroundView in this manner). http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c00372704/c00372704.pdf


Dell's documention on this could be more. http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/op320/en/UG_en/display.htm#wp1051539

I truly think that the problem lies in the use of the 3d Rage cards as they are rather old in comparison to your onboard.

Jim25 - have you checked your other thread in Drivers? RishyOne101 has a few drivers to try if you have not tried them already.

Pauldo


----------



## Jim25 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm talking to RishyOne101 under hardware issue about this also. And it is not to later, still working it.


----------

